# XD compact 45??



## Martywj (Oct 10, 2009)

I am at thinking about buying a different gun for CC. I currently have a Taurus PT140 Mil Pro. I am interested in the XD compact 45 ACP with 4" barrel. Anyone out there have this gun? How do you like? How is it as a CCW? Have any problems or issues with it?
All inputs are appreciated.
Marty


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Martywj said:


> I am at thinking about buying a different gun for CC. I currently have a Taurus PT140 Mil Pro. I am interested in the XD compact 45 ACP with 4" barrel. Anyone out there have this gun? How do you like? How is it as a CCW? Have any problems or issues with it?
> All inputs are appreciated.
> Marty


There's a lot of info about this and the other XDs around this forum. They are excellent weapons. Coming from a PT140, I think you'll find it rather large for carry. Having said that, it is carried by many and is an excellent choice if you can carry it comfortably. Good luck with your search. :smt023


----------



## RUT (Aug 28, 2008)

I have an XD45C and carry it daily. It's dead on in the accuracy department and super reliable. I also have the XD9 as well, but prefer the .45 as my carry gun.


----------



## chathcock (Feb 4, 2008)

I too carry a XD.45c every day, and it fits me well.
I have matched the 10 round magazines with a pierce grip extention, carry it in sidearmor's IWB, and hold it all up with a 5.11 1 3/4" operator belt. 
To each his own, but if it matches you then you won't be dissapointed. Happy hunting!

http://www.springfield-armory.com/xd.php?version=145

http://www.pearcegrip.com/springxd45.htm

http://www.sidearmor.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_4&products_id=23

http://www.511tactical.com/browse/Home/All-Products/Accessories/Belts/Operator-Belt-1-34-Wide/D/30100/P/1:100:50000:50800:50806/I/59405


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

I also carry one frequently. Enjoy shooting it, very accurate, easy to carry with the proper holster and belt.:smt023


----------

